# Rollers in Reno for adoption



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi all, I have some beautiful red and blue Birmingham rollers for sale. They are from the Jackenette and Oulette lines. I have 14 rollers that need new homes. Most are 1 to 2 years old, ready to become good breeders. I don't want to send them in the mail, so you would have to pick them up in Reno, NV. Price negotiable, I'm mostly concerned they go to a good home. Email for photos or more info. [email protected]


----------

